# Have anyone tried Ernie Ball Ernesto Palla classical guitar strings (clear-silver)?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there, have anyone tried these strings? If yes did you like them and what's their effect on a classical guitar? Do they put more emphasis on treble or bass...? I have always used D'addario brand and now intend to try something else. Thanks. :smilie_flagge17:


----------

